# Threatened Labor and Threatened Ab



## michelledc (Oct 4, 2009)

How do you know when to code for "threatened abortion"?  Does the provider need to specifically state this?  Also, the same for "threatened labor"...we wouldn't assume that because of bleeding it is "threatened labor" would we?
Just curious if there is specific information we would look for in either case.

Thank you for your help, as I am new to OB/GYN coding.  

catlettmd


----------



## jodihouston (Oct 4, 2009)

Threatened abortion is when there is bleeding or other symptoms that the pregnancy is trying to terminate itself, and Threatened labor is when the mother is trying to deliver the fetus. My physicians usually specify which one.


----------



## michelledc (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you.  I know the difference between the two, I was just not sure if these conditions were supposed to be stated by the physician, or if any kind of bleeding might be cause to use these codes.  

Thank you for your help.


----------

